# Walking Dead Uncut



## crae (16. März 2014)

Wollte mir die 3. Staffel kaufen, hab aber in den Kommentaren gelesen, dass, obwohl von uncut die Rede ist, es immer noch zensiert ist. Deswegen habe ich selber nachgesehen und siehe da - 663 statt 678 Minuten. Es fehlt also ne glatte viertel Stunde. 

Deswegen die Frage jetzt an euch, kriegt man das in deutscher Fassung irgendwie komplett uncut. Ich hab nix gefunden und glaube auch, dass es nichts geben wird. Die Frage bezieht sich übrigens auch auf die 1. + 2. Staffel, die ja anscheinend auch zensiert sind. 

Ich hab nirgends was gefunden, keine DVD, ist ja einheitlich die Deutsche und auch watchever und amazon prime haben nur die zensierte. Ich glaub einzig die Pilotfolge ist unzensiert von der ersten Staffel (nicht bei prime! sondern DVD). Was auch noch ginge wäre das Original mit Untertitel (dt).


mfg, crae


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2014)

Schau dir mal Punkt 4.3 der Forenregeln an . Eine Diskussion ist erlaubt, aber Links etc. wirst du wohl eher nicht bekommen (wenn per PN...) . Aber was ist so schlimm an der Originalversion? Die deutsche Syncro ist eh mal wieder zum kotzen - ich gucke TWD nur im Original.


----------



## .oLo. (16. März 2014)

Was hast denn überhaupt verglichen? Schonmal darüber nachgedacht das derartige Laufzeitunterschiede möglicherweise zustande kommen weil du eine DVD Veröffentlichung mit ner Blu Ray vergleichst? DVDs haben nen PAL Speedup und sind immer etwas kürzer, Blurays haben diesen Speedup nicht und laufen in originaler Geschwindigkeit.

Mir ist nichts darüber bekannt das sich die deutsche von den internationalen Veröffentlichungen unterscheidet. Quelle? Übrigens kann es auch sein, das bei den unterschiedlichen Veröffentlichungen das Bonusmaterial mitgewertet wird, wodurch ebenfalls Laufzeitunterschiede entstehen können.


*edit

US DVDs haben den PAL Speedup ebenfalls nicht, wodurch sich die Laufzeit etwas erhöht...


----------



## Edding (16. März 2014)

Die DVD sowie Bluray veröffentlichungen der 3ten Staffel sind alle uncut, genauso von Staffel 2.

Bei Staffel 1 ist nur die Special Uncut Version komplett ungeschnitten.


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. März 2014)

..naja nan darf hier nicht vergessen was das deutsche uncut is xD
ich meine kauf ich mir z.b. prototype in deutschland oder in östereich, steht auf beiden uncut, trotzdem ist östreichische fassung blutiger und du hast paar attacken die du in dr deutschen fassung nicht hast, alles in allem die österreichische fassung ist "brutaler und blutiger"
deutsches uncut ist immer beschnitten, weil in den gremien die entscheiden ob iwas gecutet wird nur weicheier sitzen, kaum ein anderes land cutet so verdammt viel in spielen und filmen...


----------



## crae (16. März 2014)

Jap meine das wie Fearofdeath, schaut euch mal alleine die ganzen comments bei amazon an. Klar kann man davon nicht ausgehen, aber wie gesagt auch die Laufzeit ist unterschiedlich. Dabei hab ich auf Blu ray jeweils geschaut, das mit der PAL Speedup ist mir bekannt, also das man DVDs nicht mit BRs vergleichen kann. 

Gut bleibt der Aspekt mit dem Bonusmaterial, allerdings könnt ihr auch beim amerikanischen und deutschen Prime nachsehen - es fehlen immer ein paar Minuten. Naja kann aber auch an Vortrailern oder was weiß ich denn liegen. Ich hab allerdings nochmal gegoogelt und die Zensur scheint nur die Ausstrahlung bei FOX betroffen zu haben, ich habe mich eben fälschlicherweise von amazon comments leiten lassen. 

@nfsgame: Was ist so schlimm an der Originalfassung? Trotz 7 Jahren Englisch versteht man es in Serien einfach mehr schlecht als recht. Akzente, schnelles Sprechen, Flüstern - wenn man nur die Hälfte versteht komm irgendwie kein Feeling auf, zusätzlich muss man sich ständig auf das Gesagte konzentrieren und verliert irgendwann den Faden bei der Story. Das ist vielleicht ne Lösung für Leute die wirklich gut Englisch beherrschen.
Im übrigen ist die Synchro eigentlich nicht wirklich schlecht. Ich hab mir das ganze im Free-TV gegeben und hab nix beanstanden können, kannst du mir da vllt Beispiele nennen, ist ja doch ne recht harte Aussage.

mfg, crae


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. März 2014)

nieder mit der zensur xD
ich versteh sowiso nicht warum fsk 18 titel mit der begründung jugendgefährdung gecutet wrrden, im regelfall "dürfte" es nur von 18+ gespielt werden... u d god damned, das ist keine jugend mehr-.-
das die realität sndrst aussieht, so das z.b. ich mein erstes ab 18spiel mit 11 gezockt hab, dürfte eig keine zensur begründung sein bzw sein können.
darüber aufregen bringt ja leider nixhts da in den gremirn nur weicheier sitzen...
ich kenn wrn der da drin sitzt... dr spielz nichmal fsk 16 weil er es für u brutal hält..... und SOWAS darf übers cuten von fsk 18 spielen mitentscheiden?
das is brhin......


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Naja, wenn S02 und S03 gecuttet sind, wie machen die das dann bei S04 wo AMC die Serie auf TV-M aufgestuft hat?


----------



## .oLo. (16. März 2014)

Auch US DVDs haben keinen Speedup, deutsche dagegen sehrwohl. Die Möglichkeit bleibt also.

Was sagen denn Amazon Kommentare bitteschön aus? Entweder ich suche im Web nach Seiten die sich vornehmlich mit der Zensurthematik auseinandersetzen und informiere mich da, oder ich gucke selbst in diverse Datenbanken wie der ofdb um mich zu informieren ob ein Film/Serie geschnitten ist oder nicht.

Im Übrigen ist das was Fearofdeath schreibt totaler Quatsch. Er führt als Beispiel Prototype an, und da ist schon das Problem. Prototype hat in Deutschland keine Freigabe erhalten und ist somit nie offiziell veröffentlicht worden. Und es gibt auch bestimmt keinen Unterschied zwischen dem in Deutschland im Steamstore gekauften Prototype und der Ösiversion. Um genau zu sein wundere ich mich, das man das Spiel überhaupt so über Steam beziehen kann. Und hätte er Prototype 2 gemeint: Das kam tatsächlich nur gekürzt auf den Markt in DE, und wurde in dieser Version nie mit "Uncut" beworben.


----------



## crae (16. März 2014)

Jap liegt also bei der DVD wirklich am Speedup anscheinend. Ne eigentlich geh ich nicht nach ama-comments, nur die les ich mir als erstes durch und schau dann nochmal nach, falls sowas drinsteht. In dem Fall gibt es verschiedene Seiten, die verschiedenes sagen, aber letztendlich war es so, dass bei der Ausstrahlung bei FOX 3 Folgen gekürzt wurden, nicht aber in der BR/DVD-Fassung (3. Staffel).

Ich wollte hier auch auf keinen Fall einen Streit entfachen, es war wirklich nur mein Anliegen ne vernünftige Version zu finden, also ohne übertriebene Zensur. 

mfg, crae


----------



## .oLo. (16. März 2014)

Streiten braucht man über sowas auch nicht, hast ja jetzt deine Info. Habs vielleicht etwas ruppiger formuliert als es gemeint war - sorry dafür. 

Solltest die Seiten nicht kennen guck dich mal nach Schnittberichte oder ofdb oder ogdb um, da findest eigentlich immer ausreichende Informationen zu Filmen und Spielen in ihren verschiedenen Versionen.


----------



## crae (16. März 2014)

OK danke für die Hilfe, da werd ich in Zukunft nachsehen.

mfg, crae


----------

